# Surf's up Dude! (11 Photos)



## mschoelen (Jul 24, 2008)

Before I say anything, C&C is always welcomed! (Please excuse the double watermark.  I had done all of them by play action, and then automation did them all a second time, and I caught it at the end.)

So for the last few weeks, ive been getting into surfing.  We have this normal Friday routine.  Surf, Breakfast, Pier/Shoot.  First week (first day I had my board) We lost 2 beach towels to the freeway, I got stung by a sting ray, and broke my center fin on the board.  After breakfast I went to the pier to shoot, and everything was better =) 
1.





2.





Week 2 things were better.  After eating we got to watch the US Open of Surfing.
3.




4.




5.




6.





Now, not to get into a long story, but I (in a quick way of words) made my way up the ladder at work.  By doing this I decided I earned a day off.  We did our normal routine, but this time went to Newport Beach (10 min south of Huntington.)  Deffinatley some better waves this week.  While I was there I met a guy shooting the surfers as well, but he had a 600mm canon lens   , which oddly enough he was shooting with a 30D.  Come to find out that his bag with the Mark II and 70-200 was stolen (fcuk thieves), so he was left with the set up I saw.
7. He's going to feel this tomorrow.




8. This wasn't really a good one, but she was tearin it up all day.




9. This guy was one of the 2 best out there.




10. 




11.




I almost forgot some people like to know the setup.
Nikon D50, Quantaray 70-300.
I get my canon setup today   So all my old stuff is going up for sale.
Like I said C&C Welcomed.  Thanks for viewing


----------



## Local_Skater (Jul 24, 2008)

Please never use that thread title again...


----------



## chrisburke (Jul 25, 2008)

Local_Skater said:


> Please never use that thread title again...



how does this help him????


The pics look great.  Some of the pics are a little drab colorwise, this can be fixed in photoshop.. Main thing i'd do in the future is just work on color.


----------



## mschoelen (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but now that I have lightroom it will be easier to edit the coloring.  That day was cloudy and gave out the dull colors, the last day the colors came out nicely naturally imo.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 29, 2008)

Radical dude!!! Play with the colors to bump them up. If the girl was a hot surfer all day you need to keep on her as she was shredding and carving. Some images of her kicking back on a power ride would have been nice or a jump-up to catch a wave with the look of "I want this wave" on her face would have been nice. Don't be afraid to put on a wet sut and get in the water with the action. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claff (Jul 29, 2008)

Good stuff. Only thing I'd do differently is crop out the other dude's foot on the left of pic #2.

Depending on how sharp the original photos were, I'd like to see an experiment in cropping a lot closer, like just showing the surfer and board in #3 but not much else. See if you can catch some facial expressions or better show the body movements needed to pull off a good wave.


----------



## cary (Jul 29, 2008)

9 and 10 are the best.  10 would be EXCELLENT if the surfer wasn't cropped off at the top.  Good job.  I can totally see the challenges that you surfer photographers have.  To get the beautiful blue color of the ocean you have to shoot in the day and get harsh shadows.  To shoot on a cloudy day you have to deal with dull looking water but no shadows!  I guess this is where Photoshop becomes your friend!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 29, 2008)

motorshooter said:


> Radical dude!!! Play with the colors to bump them up. If the girl was a hot surfer all day you need to keep on her as she was shredding and carving. Some images of her kicking back on a power ride would have been nice or a jump-up to catch a wave with the look of "I want this wave" on her face would have been nice. Don't be afraid to put on a wet sut and get in the water with the action. :mrgreen:




Your sig is huge...too big!

Great shots! I have EF 75-300 crappy lens from canon  I can get some decent shots (rarely), not sharp at all, but still fun to do!...

This is where continuous shooting helps sometimes.


----------



## dveenhuis (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I thought the pics were great.  Did you take all these with the Quantaray.  How do you like it.  I was considering getting this lens.  I just bought a Sony A300.  How far were you from the surfers?


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Allow me to C&C 

1. ....hot





2. uber hot...






3. meh, he's ok...





4. nice back...





5. he is fabulous in yellow...





6. yummy.....





8. meh....







nice shots hehe


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 30, 2008)

Kimberly 81................you are too funny!


----------



## mschoelen (Jul 30, 2008)

dveenhuis said:


> Wow, I thought the pics were great. Did you take all these with the Quantaray. How do you like it. I was considering getting this lens. I just bought a Sony A300. How far were you from the surfers?


 
All of the shots were taken with the quantaray 70-300. The lens is OK for the $$$, but if you have more money, i would go something a bit more sharp. But the colors came out ok, I just bumped a few of them, I was surprised that the colors even came out as good as they did.  I was probably about 40-75 yards deending on the shot.  There is a jetty in Newport so I walked out halfway out on that to get some of the better shots.


----------



## mschoelen (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you all for you input.  I greatly appreciate both sides of C&C and I will try some of the stuff everyone has suggested and get back to you.  Kimberly you have just made my friday.  (my fridays differ from most everyones)


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 31, 2008)

Please post some more images of "Surfer girl" for the rest of us on here...that like that sort of .....a...surfer


----------



## Kyuss (Aug 1, 2008)

The only "c&c" that I have for these is that it seems like most of the pics have the surfers in or close to, the center of the photo.

I would have liked to seen maybe some more off center cropping. 

Other than that, they are great! Good job!


----------



## richy (Aug 3, 2008)

really nice shots you have there! what made you go into surfing?


----------



## mschoelen (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry fellas, only one picture of the surfer babe, maybe I should make a special trip back, there seems to be alot of ladies bikini surfing lately.

Kyuss - I (as everyone else) agrees with you on that, hopefully what you see below is a bit better.

richy - On new years, I went to Monterey and San Simeon with my GF.  After we visited Hurst castle we went to the beach, and there were 3 surfers there who caught my attention, I wanted to go back to shoot surfers ever since.  This summer I got myself into surfing, so it made it even more fun to go to the pier after and take shots of some "real" surfers.

Besides the over sharpening, let me know if I am on a better track, thanks.


----------



## Ejazzle (Sep 15, 2008)

that last group of shots were even better.

but that Frontside air in the first group was so BIG! 

lets see some bikini!!


----------

